# Where can I find a wide blade flat screwdriver?



## Tech Sergeant Ken (Oct 12, 2014)

Where can I find a wide bladed flat screwdriver? Like, a 1/2 inch wide. I started to change the gear oil on my outboard today and the drain screws look like I should use a coin to open them with. One screw is so tight I can't loosen it with my normal, 3/16 wide screwdriver. If I lean on it, it jumps out of the slot.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 12, 2014)

I've made screw drivers from old spade drill bits.


----------



## Steve A W (Oct 12, 2014)

I have a Craftsman that I use for that.
It's probably 30yrs old so I don't know if they still offer it.

Steve A W


----------



## Keith1 (Oct 12, 2014)

What works well getting those plugs out is an impact screwdriver. The type that you hit with a hammer. I suppose that they still sell them. Mine was purchased back in the 1960s to work on dirt bikes with.

Regards, Keith


----------



## Y_J (Oct 13, 2014)

I've used my largest flat head screwdriver then tap it with a hammer. Don't slam it, just tap it a few times and that will usually break them loose enough to turn them out. Kind of like tapping a jar lid on the counter to get it to open up by hand.


----------



## Tech Sergeant Ken (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for the tips. I did get it out by using my largest flat blade, about 3/16 inch, and a vice grip pliers on the shaft of the screwdriver for leverage. This way, I put my body weight into pressing the driver into the screw, preventing the blade from jumping out of the slot or stripping it.

I will look into an impact screw driver. That has been on my tool wish list for a while, but until now I didn't have a real need.

Ken


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 13, 2014)

I use a 1/4" ratchet with a wide flat blade screwdriver socket bit. This gives me the extra leverage I need. Be prepared to chip or even break a few of these bits, as these screws, especially the bottom one, can really be seized, even more so in saltwater use.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 16, 2014)

Look into some chisels that arent sharp


----------



## kofkorn (Oct 16, 2014)

I've done this on a number of lowers recently. The best way I've found is to use a hand impact driver like this:

https://www.amazon.com/TEKTON-2905-8-Inch-Impact-7-Piece/dp/B000NPPATS/ref=sr_1_3

and a slightly modified drag link socket like this:

https://www.amazon.com/Williams-SB-40-Drive-Socket-16-Inch/dp/B007YR9ZXK/ref=sr_1_3

The drag link is slightly too wide and thick, but a bit of quick grinding makes it a perfect fit. I've mangled too many drain screws with a screw driver, so I don't even try that method any more. Two quick strikes with this setup and it's out. I haven't needed to replace a single drain screw since I've started this.

Good luck!


----------



## Y_J (Oct 16, 2014)

I would just about bet that Harbor Freight would have what you're looking for.
https://www.harborfreight.com

Is 1/2" wide to small?
https://www.harborfreight.com/6-pc-12-in-drive-screwdriver-bit-socket-set-67881.html


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 17, 2014)

i have an ancient wooden handled one and a circa 1970's craftsman. yes sears does still the wide blade


----------



## Johnny (Oct 17, 2014)

I have a Craftsman that is from the 1970s and still works well for that purpose.

also, I have bought some 3/8s drive socket sets that have the 1/2" wide screwdriver bit.
they are a bit thick, but a little grinding and it will work.

you might get lucky and find just the bit for sale - takes up way less room in your tool bag
vs a 20" tire tool screwdriver.


----------



## spg (Oct 23, 2014)

Bet you have what you need in your car or truck. A tire iron works great. The 3 or 4 I tried all fit. Plus you can get some leverage on it, a 4way works great.


----------

